# Lib-Tech Pacifier? Anyone heard of it?



## walove (May 1, 2009)

It was part of their hcfs line, hard carving freestyle series. They were replaced by the trs. Good all mountain board, as long as it is your size it should so well


----------



## DJ Dr1ft (May 12, 2011)

oh sweet.. do you know how much they went for or how much they should be going for? i may be looking to get rid of it soon and want to find a reasonable price.. i guess i continued the tradition because i have a TRS now.. haha..


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Not worth much that board is getting closre to ten years old. Keep it around ride it, hang it on the wall, give it to a poor friend with no board. Light weight and cap construction would make it a good DIY split board canidate. What size is it?


----------



## DJ Dr1ft (May 12, 2011)

161.. still in good condition.. i was gonna sell it with my burton p1.1 bindings.

i'm on the east coast though.. not really anywhere to use split boards..


----------

